# where to dry???help



## headband (Feb 4, 2008)

I need some help on where to dry my buds. I can either dry in my closet or garage or attic. I want to make some sort of box that is light proof to hang the bud in. What do you think is the best climate the closet? What do some of you guys dry you buds in and some pointers on humidity tempture and light proofing.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 4, 2008)

what you want is comfortable room temperature(min. 70*), absolute dark, with a substantial amount of airflow occuring on/around the buds to enable it to dry out in a reasonably effective mannor.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 5, 2008)

I would go with the garage, if you can keep the door, and the smell down. A garage remains fairly steady in it's temps this time of year.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## headband (Feb 5, 2008)

its 70 during the day and probably 50 at night. I thinking about using a big card board box which I will light proof. For air circulation I was thinking of poking a pen size holes in one corner and place a fan blowing fresh air into the box. What do you think, How much air do I want moving around?? I can control this by how many holes I poke into the box. I dont want the buds to be moving right? Just fresh air circulating threw the box. I will put an exhaust in the top. Any ideas to help me out guys.. and as for the place. The closet stays mid 70 always, the garage and attic change with the day and night temps never constant 70... What should humidity be around??


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 5, 2008)

your best bet is to dry it inside your house in like a spare room or something. hang the whole bush on a string and have a large fan blowing on the wall perpendicular before the string of bud so that an indirect breeze rustles all the plants. you want the airflow moving around the drying bud to take away moisture, but not direct forceful air knocking the trichs off the bud and leaf.

when the outside gets "crispy", throw it in a bag and sweat it for an hour, then put it back up to dry again cuz sweating it will make the outside wet again... keep doing it till you want to start curing it.


----------



## gangalama (Feb 5, 2008)

Any nice cool dark place works great! I recommend stringing up as opposed to laying down buds. And circulate the air wherever u chooses to do it! Goodluck.


----------



## headband (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm going to string it up in the closet just wondering if I should do this in a large box since the closet isn't light proof. Or somthing to shield the light.


----------



## Firepower (Feb 5, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> when the outside gets "crispy", throw it in a bag and sweat it for an hour


 
thats a first i heard of using a bag to sweat the weed, does it really work for an hour? i would think it would take more time for the moisture to be released from the inside..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 5, 2008)

yer right that it will take more time to sweat in the bag as the weed got dryer... I was refering to starting out to sweat it... it only needs an hour at first... longer later.

and... it doesn't gotta be pitch black in there while you are drying out - not like as in flowering - it's just the darker, the better as light destroys THC. the closet door being closed is good enough.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 5, 2008)

YA man, i use a cardboard box.
  I cut a square hole in the back of the box, then install a fan...
  then i shove a straight coat hanger through the top, to hang the buds from.......then i cut a whole so air flows through the box.....in then out..
  dryed them in 3 days


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 5, 2008)

I would say you got some good answers from VanCouver, and Hookah, Maybe a combination of what they say will work good for you. A constant 70* degree inside in a closet is great. Sounds like you got a good grip on what you want to do dude.:smoke1:
you'll be smoking in no time soooo
smoke in peace
Kingkahuuna


----------



## King Bud (Feb 5, 2008)

> I need some help on where to dry my buds.



One thing _I_ didn't consider with my first set up, is the smell that's released into the air, as you move from grow room to drying area. In my case, the smell *needed *to be contained, and having my dry area in a different room just didn't allow that.
Looking back, this might be remedied by simply putting flowers in air-tight containers, before moving to dry room.


----------



## headband (Feb 6, 2008)

i think the box idea will work for me if i can find one the size i want. thanks guys, what should i aim for humidity?, i think it would be better for the bud to dry slower, but i dont know like 5-7 days instead of 3. anyone have any answers?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 6, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> i think the box idea will work for me if i can find one the size i want. thanks guys, what should i aim for humidity?, i think it would be better for the bud to dry slower, but i dont know like 5-7 days instead of 3. anyone have any answers?



    They make these tall boxes that would be great for full plant hangs.....for lots of buds hanging...
   They are taller than the extra large uhaul box.......but its also made by uhaul.....just go to a uhaul store, they will have the size you need.

   Ya longer drying time is better i guess....long and slow.
  But when its dry, its dry........and by day 3 or maybe 4  for me...my buds were really dry....so i just started curing them, and lettin em sweat.


----------



## headband (Feb 6, 2008)

ill be going to uhaul to get a box. is it better to just hang the whole plant upside down or to remove the branchs and hang those..?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 6, 2008)

personally i dont hang the whole plant....

 I trim off all the big branches and colas....then hang them upside down.
  I also marnicure when the colas are wet......much easier


----------



## gangalama (Feb 6, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> personally i dont hang the whole plant....
> 
> I trim off all the big branches and colas....then hang them upside down.
> I also marnicure when the colas are wet......much easier


 
I also completely manicure while still fresh, you lose too much crystal once its dried and your movin it around.


----------

